

My Small Bug, Big Consequences - reitzensteinm
http://digg.com/playable_web_games/Robokill_is_the_best_game_in_the_history_of_flash_games?t=20656642#c20656642

======
reitzensteinm
All I can say is, Oops!

Hundreds of people exploited the loophole before I closed it. Unfortunately
items are not stored on the PayPal server, even their encrypted urls still
supply the price, so all I could do is check whether the right amount of money
has been paid. I couldn't use the encrypted URLs because Flash doesn't support
popping up a window with a link that long!

Live and learn, I guess.

